# IS IT ILLEGAL TO ASK YOUR DOCTOR FOR A PRESCRIPTION FOR STEROIDS????



## GREAKHARDMAN (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi.

I have been wandering about this for a long time!

Is it illegal to ask my doctor for a prescripton for ananabolic steroids?

How do I go about asking him/her?

What do I say?

Can he/she get struck of for this?


----------



## Peter V (May 27, 2009)

Your best bet is to go to your doctor complaining of low testosterone symptoms (look up what these consist of) and ask the doc for a test to check your levels, and take it from there.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

only if you need them lol you aint getting sh1t if its not needed lol thed do bloods to see base line test and if its not low you aint getting poo outa them


----------



## Peter V (May 27, 2009)

If you turn up for the test severely hungover you might have low testosterone levels.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

lol best to go 4-5 wks post cycle with no pct


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

It's not illegal, but he most likely will tell you to fcuk off.


----------



## Peter V (May 27, 2009)

Is there any other reason for you wanting it from a doctor other than you just not having a source?


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

i was thinking this to, recently been on a long course of prednisolone (catabolic) steroid due to a illness, which has left me skinny/weak would they prescribe me some anabolic steroids to help build me up?

also does anyone know if prednisolone reduces test?


----------



## AntWarrior (Sep 23, 2008)

Dezw said:


> It's not illegal, but he most likely will tell you to fcuk off.


haha, sounds like my doctor


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

it might work if u start taking some birth control pills the week before he takes a blood sample


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

its stupid. will he give you weed if you ask him??

As above he will put you on hormone replacement therapy if its needed but what would be the point he wont over dose it for you im sure.

bloody hell it was hard enough just to get mine to do my bloods regular lol


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

stop being a tight cvnt and go and buy your own course.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Peter V said:


> Is there any other reason for you wanting it from a doctor other than you just not having a source?


In countries where possession is illegal, having a prescription will allow you to use.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

No its not illegal, i asked my doctor twice back in the 90s because I couldnt put weight on and was underweight anyway.

The only thing he prescribed me is a big fcuk off tablet.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

even if he does precribe you hrt/trt,all you will get out of it is prob 1amp sust every 3 weeks, will that do you ?.


----------



## carbsnwhey (Jul 24, 2009)

*Private doctor might ? *underground lab probably still cheaper though !


----------



## bentleymiller (May 11, 2009)

Dezw said:


> It's not illegal, but he most likely will tell you to fcuk off.


Thats the answer right there kid!


----------



## GREAKHARDMAN (Nov 8, 2009)

Peter V said:


> Your best bet is to go to your doctor complaining of low testosterone symptoms (look up what these consist of) and ask the doc for a test to check your levels, and take it from there.


I will try that!

I have the symptoms of low t anyway!


----------



## GREAKHARDMAN (Nov 8, 2009)

carbsnwhey said:


> *Private doctor might ? *underground lab probably still cheaper though !


What about an nhs doc who LUVZ to give out scripts for meds?

Will he give me one for AAS?


----------



## GREAKHARDMAN (Nov 8, 2009)

andysutils said:


> No its not illegal, i asked my doctor twice back in the 90s because I couldnt put weight on and was underweight anyway.
> 
> The only thing he prescribed me is a big fcuk off tablet.


Thanks.

That was a great help!

There is a doc at my clinic who loves to give out scripts!

He gave me codeine based painkillers for back and joint pain instead of referin me to a specialist!

Anotha doc there said she did not trust creatine and methoxyisoflavone because they were not scientifically and clinically proven!

Do you think that she was hinting at AAS use to build muscle?


----------



## GREAKHARDMAN (Nov 8, 2009)

vetran said:


> even if he does precribe you hrt/trt,all you will get out of it is prob 1amp sust every 3 weeks, will that do you ?.


For first cycle anyway!

I think that is fine!


----------



## GREAKHARDMAN (Nov 8, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> lol best to go 4-5 wks post cycle with no pct


Very funny!

Haha!


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

according to the latest advert you should not risk buying dodgy drugs on the internet. Just ask your doctor for a prescription instead. :thumb:



<div class=


----------



## GREAKHARDMAN (Nov 8, 2009)

AntWarrior said:


> haha, sounds like my doctor


He once gave me a script for codeine based painkillers for back pain and joint pain instead of refferin me to a specialist!

Did the same with my dad about stomach aches!


----------



## GREAKHARDMAN (Nov 8, 2009)

dixie normus said:


> according to the latest advert you should not risk buying dodgy drugs on the internet. Just ask your doctor for a prescription instead. :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> <div class=


A 17 year old boy died of an anaplalactic reaction to a contaminant in a bad AAS bunch!

He was a dumbass because he did not do any research and he should not have used AAS at that age anyway!


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

why would you want to???


----------



## GREAKHARDMAN (Nov 8, 2009)

Peter V said:


> Is there any other reason for you wanting it from a doctor other than you just not having a source?


It is mainly about the AAS being genuine and not contaminated!

Also I get free scripts on the NHS because I am on jobseekers allowance asnd therefore free meds!


----------



## GREAKHARDMAN (Nov 8, 2009)

pcuzz78 said:


> why would you want to???


The product will be 100% genuine and there will be no contamination!

I get free NHS scripts because I am benefits so therefore free medz!

Even if I am not the cost of a script is £15 in the UK!

I have a doc who loves giving scripts out!


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

FFS..

hyperthetically speaking how much is gear round your way!!!

whats the doc going to give you?

get a grip man and spend your cash....


----------



## Peter V (May 27, 2009)

It is definitely the hardest way of getting hold of gear, but good luck to you.


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

a 'script' as some people refer to or a prescription is actually £7.20 mate...not £15


----------



## GREAKHARDMAN (Nov 8, 2009)

hilly said:


> its stupid. will he give you weed if you ask him??
> 
> As above he will put you on hormone replacement therapy if its needed but what would be the point he wont over dose it for you im sure.
> 
> bloody hell it was hard enough just to get mine to do my bloods regular lol


I had my test taken but it they did not send the sample to be analysed!

I am going to book another blood test again!


----------



## Andrikos (Sep 10, 2008)

Mom s a doctor , she was injecting me.Thanx mum :whistling:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

GREAKHARDMAN said:


> Even if I am not the cost of a script is £15 in the UK!
> 
> I have a doc who loves giving scripts out!


An NHS prescription in England is £7.20. And GP's like yours are the ones who prefer to treat the symptoms rather than the patient, not caring one jot for what the patient is actually going through, and pushes the NHS drug bill higher and higher every year because people are prescribed unnecessary medication.


----------



## GREAKHARDMAN (Nov 8, 2009)

pcuzz78 said:


> a 'script' as some people refer to or a prescription is actually £7.20 mate...not £15


I think it has gone up to £15 recently!

£7.20.... that is even better!


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

good luck either way!!

put some pics up now..put some up in 6 months IF you get these 'ScRiPtS'

oh, i can tell you now if your lacking im sure MAX per week youd get 100mg pw..

better change your doors mate...youll be huge!!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

A prescription has NEVER been £15! Sweet Jesus...

*bangs head on brick wall


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

kaos_nw said:


> i was thinking this to, recently been on a long course of prednisolone (catabolic) steroid due to a illness, which has left me skinny/weak would they prescribe me some anabolic steroids to help build me up?
> 
> also does anyone know if prednisolone reduces test?


No doctor would prescribe AAS for the purpose of bb'ing

only for low test levels, and the amount prescribed would raise levels to normal, whereas for bb purposes high dosages are needed.

Typicaly say for Test E is a long ester so would only be administered every say 2 weeks amount depends on tested test, but lets say 250mg

A bb'er might do 500mg every 1 week.


----------



## GREAKHARDMAN (Nov 8, 2009)

Well according to anotha forum a GP can give you any AAS that is on the home office list even tho nandrolone and testosterone are approved in the UK!

It depends and varies from dealler to dealler!

I hope to get testosterone and maybe nandrolone from my GP!


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

possibly this is how things work in Greece...

welcome to england...

my friends can prescribe you a single prescription mate at £15 a time..

(hypothetically speaking)))

over and out!!!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

That's because most steroids have medicinal uses. All prescription-only meds are Class C. A prescription is not a magic wand that allows people to bypass the law.

If you honestly believe that any GP who doesn't want struck off will prescribe drugs where there is no medical reason....................


----------



## GREAKHARDMAN (Nov 8, 2009)

dmcc said:


> An NHS prescription in England is £7.20. And GP's like yours are the ones who prefer to treat the symptoms rather than the patient, not caring one jot for what the patient is actually going through, and pushes the NHS drug bill higher and higher every year because people are prescribed unnecessary medication.


I know what you are talking about!

I only see him because he replacedc the doc there that died and he is the doc that I am registered with!


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

op, there is not a chance on this planet that a gp will give you a prescription for a 10 week aas cycle,you can be sure of that,it is wishfull thinking.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

get a job and buy your own.


----------



## GREAKHARDMAN (Nov 8, 2009)

pcuzz78 said:


> good luck either way!!
> 
> put some pics up now..put some up in 6 months IF you get these 'ScRiPtS'
> 
> ...


Thanx man!

I will need as much luck as I can get!


----------



## GREAKHARDMAN (Nov 8, 2009)

Peter V said:


> It is definitely the hardest way of getting hold of gear, but good luck to you.


Thanx man!

I will need as much luck as I can get!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

move to wales, they are free here.. although i doubt very much you will get a decent course lol


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

GREAKHARDMAN said:


> Thanx man!
> 
> I will need as much luck as I can get!


once again. GO. AND. BUY. SOME.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

GREAKHARDMAN said:


> Well according to anotha forum a GP can give you any AAS that is on the home office list even tho nandrolone and testosterone are approved in the UK!
> 
> !


He can if he wants to but I've never heard of any who would give any aas out at a level to be any use without a very good medical reason. Being on the dole and not looking big are not good reasons.

My doc would've said fcuk off too, even though I can get all sorts of other meds from him.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

i think a mod should step in here and put clossure to this,


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

Maybe this guy aint got no sources, and like me does not trust web pharms


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

Nutz01 said:


> Maybe this guy aint got no sources, and like me does not trust web pharms


Weight lifting gym's are crawling with sources. Walk into one and get to know some of the juicers in there. The last thing I would do is rely on my doctor.


----------



## stonecoldzero (Aug 30, 2009)

Never ever under any circumstances gonna happen.

Christ on a crutch .........!


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Quit ripping off the nhs and buy some yourself.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

GREAKHARDMAN said:


> The product will be 100% genuine and there will be no contamination!
> 
> I get free NHS scripts because I am benefits so therefore free medz!
> 
> ...


Hopefully the doctor will give you a fukin black eye for your troubles, why the fek should you have free gear via my fukin tax money, scrounging fuker.

p1ss off please :beer:


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

GREAKHARDMAN said:


> I will need as much luck as I can get!


You wont need any luck mate because the only thing he will be giving you is a big fckoff tablet


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

Five-O said:


> Hopefully the doctor will give you a fukin black eye for your troubles, why the fek should you have free gear via my fukin tax money, scrounging fuker.
> 
> p1ss off please :beer:


fcuking hell are there really people out there like this,ffs:cursing:...

scrounging cnut...whilst people work to pay for lazy cnuts like that...and proud of the fact...you'll get a wake up call soon mate...free friggin prescriptions...reckon there should be a vetting system for people who can and cant get their prescriptions for free,too many little chav cnuts getting away with this sort of behaviour!!!!

oh and in answer to the original question,its not illegal to ask,but no doctor will prescribe you it,unless you had a medical reason which qualifies you for treatment,then at best the dosages would be probably an injection once every 3 weeks!!!

or at best given some andriol as a TRT/HRT!!!!

so i wouldnt bother!!!!

thats like asking a priest for drugs!!!!

you'll get a no,a lecture and you'll be a sinner!!!

so say your hail mary's and go to your local dealer and buy up loads of oxy's,6 a day should sort you out sweet!!!!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Someone on another site I visit went in and asked the Doctor for some nolva as he was planning a heavy cycle! Doctor hit the roof and threw him out!


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

I don't know but if a woman is upset because she had nipples where breasts should be, they can ask for a boob job, why can't we say we have a complex, I'm going to poison myself anyway, give me a private prescription, I'll sign a waiver saying I'm ignoring DR pullmeov, and buy them over the counter. The government would at least get the VAT then. We'd get uk sus which is reportedly the best out there.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

There are so many good sources out there.

If anyone is worried just be careful, do your homework, and you should have no problems.

The old saying still holds "if it looks to good to be true, it probably is."


----------

